# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  صوت لأظرف موقف للاعضاء ..(7)

## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

الموقف الاول \ليلاس

.................................*

*كنت في المدرسة و في نهاية الدوام صفونا طابور علشان نطلع من المدرسة 

و أني معندة أبغى أطلع بسرعة زهقت من المدرسة و الطوابير ما تمشي

بعدين مشو البنات و مشيت وياهم

بعدين هزأتنا معلمة و تقول وقفوا وقفوا ...! وقفنا ..

انقهرت حدي

و بعدين شفت وحدة قصيرة بتطلع و ما شفت وجها و ماسكتنها معلمة بس ما انتبهت عدل كنت منقهرة

و طلعوا رحت الى القصيرة و مسكتها و حطيت حرتي فيها هيه انتين ما تفهمي قالوا لش وقفي 

الا هيه دارت لي

و تطلع فيي

....

....

....

و هيه معلمتنا العلوم طلعت فيي نظرات مو طبيعية

و انقلب وجهيي زي الطماطة اذا مو أعضم

و صاحباتي لقوا ليهم فيلم هندي يضحكهم 

و يمشوا و يذكروا الموقف و يفطسوا من الضحك

و بسسسسس ..)*

*
*الموقف الثاني* *\*ABU A7MED
*.................................**

طبعا الجميع لما يقرب عيد ميلاد أحد من حبايبه او صحابه يبغى يفرحه ويبسطه ويعيد عليه بعيده 

اما بهدية او ببطاقة حلوة او هيك شى 

وانا هيك الى صار معى قرب عيد ميلاد انسانة عزيزة كثير على قلبي وحبيت اساوى الها بطاقة معايدة حلوة وساويتها صورة واخدتها على برنامج سويتش المهم طلعت حاجة اوبها 
وزى الناس الى عنجد حبيت اساويها مفاجأة حلوة زبطت البطاقة برسالة وكلمتين حلوات من الى انتو عارفينو وبعتتهم على الايميل برسالة 

المهم أجت الإبنية بقولها كل عام وانتى بألف خير وعقبال مية سنة وفوتى عالرسايل الك رسالة حلوة 

قالت لى وانت بخير بس لشو قلتها بس شوفى الرسالة 

رجعت بضحكة كبيرة وتقولى عيد ميلادى زى اليوم بالزبط بس الشهر الجاى 

وانا بطلت افهم وصار وجهى الوان 


والباقى عندكم 

* 
*الموقف الثالث\حب آل محمد

*
*.................................*


*بالمدرسة 



كنا انا وصديقتي في حصة فاضية 


نزلنا تحت ورحنا الى الاعمال الفنية الي بالمدرسة 


وقلنا بنشووف عجبتنا اشياء واجد وكل مايعجبنا شئ نضغط عليه 


وحنا نظغط جت معلمة وتقول: لاتلمسوا بس طلعوا 


انا وصديقتي وحنا نركب على الدرج وقفنا 


لا تقول صديقتي وش هالفشله 


مرررررره تفشلنا عدل ...


اتمنى يعجبكم الموقف*  


*.............*
*بنتظار تصويتاتكمـ لأجمل واظرف موقف** ..*
*وكمان انتظر تفاعلكم وتعليقاتكم بالمسابقه 
**
* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....=1#post1108501*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم التصويت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسعدني عفاف كونك اول الواصلييييين والمصوتين*  
 
*......>> واني بعد تم التصويت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*هههههه دحك تم التصويت لأقمل موقف برآيي  ..*

*من آول مآشفت الموقف في الموضوع نويت آصوت له  ،،* 
*ثآنكس ورده :) ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

تم التصووووويت

----------


## قطعة سكر

تم التصوويت هع

----------


## أموله

تم

----------


## اتعبني فراقك

تم التصويت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تم التصويت
موفقين

----------


## ليلاس

تم التصوييييييت

----------


## عنيده

تم التصوووويت .

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*تم التصويت*

----------


## نبراس،،،

تم التصويت

----------


## ابو طارق

*تم التصويت*

----------


## ايات الروح

*تم التصويت*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تم التصويييييييييييييت

----------


## حساسه بزياده

صم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشكر كل من شاركنا وصوت ..حتى الا من خلف الكواليس* 
*:*
*:*
*:*


*وهذه نتيجه التصويت* 
*.....*

*الفائزه الاولى معانا الاخت \ليلاس*
55.00%

*وتستاهل الــــــ 3 تقايمـ* 
*والمرتبه الثانيه \ ABU A7MED* 


40.00%

*ولك 2 تقيم* 



*والمرتبه الثالثه\ حب آل محمد*

*5.00%
*

*ولكِ تقيم* 



*..موفقيــن دوم..*

----------

